# Free eye tests and money off spectacles?



## lucy123 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi 

I just read on another site something about free eye tests and money off specs? How does that work then?

I haven't been told anything by my GP.

Does this go for d/e controlled t2 also?


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2010)

As far as im aware if you can get a look at an hc11 form i think it is that will help you find out more.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 13, 2010)

As far as I know if you are on diabetes medication you get a medical exemption certificate (the form comes from your GPs surgery, you fill it in and doc countersigns it, (ask the nurse or receptionist).

If you have a medical exemption certificate you get free sight tests and money of some glasses.


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2010)

Any diabetic on medication for diabetes or insulin dependant are eligable for free sight tets etc, as far as i am aware d/e controlled are not.


----------



## margie (Jul 13, 2010)

This link says nothing about having to be on medication and gives you the other categories that can get free eye tests.

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/895.aspx?CategoryID=68&SubCategoryID=157

Also if you work with vdus your employer is responsible for you having an eye test for that and if you need glasses specifically for a vdu then they should give you a set amount towards the cost of those glasses.


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2010)

margie said:


> This link says nothing about having to be on medication and gives you the other categories that can get free eye tests.
> 
> http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/895.aspx?CategoryID=68&SubCategoryID=157
> 
> Also if you work with vdus your employer is responsible for you having an eye test for that and if you need glasses specifically for a vdu then they should give you a set amount towards the cost of those glasses.



Think im getting mixed up with who can get free prescriptions.


----------



## caroleann (Jul 13, 2010)

When i was working i picked up a form from boots cant remember exactly what one it was now but it was to see if i could get help with prescripton cost with being on a low wage i got the full whack an so di hubby cos he was out of work at the time an niether of us where claiming any benifits.
Hope this helps


----------



## Caroline (Jul 13, 2010)

There are certain medical conditions where by you free prescriptions, those of us here on medication and/or insulin get free prescriptions.

If you work with a computer or anything with VDU, your employer will pick up the cost of eye tests and give you so much towards glsses if you need them.


----------



## MargB (Jul 13, 2010)

Mmm, I have worn glasses most of my life and apparently your employer only needs to help out with costs if you need glasses just to do the vdu work.  I asked last time I had an eye test/new glasses.  Because I need them anyway, it is not their responsibility.  And I work for a good employer so know it isn't bull.  If I needed a pair of specs just for the vdu, they would pay for them.

Going to look at that link because although I have been on free meds for years I have never thought about free eye exams.  Mmmm.


----------



## Corrine (Jul 13, 2010)

I am D/E controlled and I get free eye tests.  I thought this was standard for all those with diabetes, regardless of type. Unfortunately I don't get anything off the actual costs of the specs though - although I've always been to specsavers - they give you the drops (that dont sting half as much as they do at the Drs) and I find them good value for money.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 13, 2010)

I think anyone over 60 is entitled to a free eye exam/test, but am not sure...


----------



## falcon123 (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone with diabetes is entitled to free eye tests. For those with Type II treated by diet only you may need to get a note from your GP to this effect. As it is a lifelong condition there should be no need to ever update it. Everyone else can take along their meds or a repeat prescription. Financial help for glasses depends purely on income regardless of health or age.


----------



## SweetGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Over 16 (or 19 in full-time education) you only get help with the cost of glasses if you are receiving means tested state benefits or have a certified low income (eg students). Also if you are registered blind or partially sighted.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 13, 2010)

Now I come to think about it, I think I got the money off from Specsavers because I was on ESA at the time. The eye test was free even though I didn't have proof of my diabetes with me. And they did a full eye test including the Retinopathy thing, photographing the back of the eye. I've used Specsavers for years now and they've always been really good.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jul 13, 2010)

I thought that you always got free eye test if you are diabetic and a discount on the lenses (or free if your on low income) I have always paid for the frames though!


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 13, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> I thought that you always got free eye test if you are diabetic and a discount on the lenses (or free if your on low income) I have always paid for the frames though!



Eye tests are free in Scotland!


----------



## Cliff (Jul 15, 2010)

I had an eye test last month for new glasses.  As a T2 no meds, I got the eye test free but the glasses I paid for myself - not aware of any discounts available.  To get the test free all I did was give my GP's details and the optician then filled in the rest of the form for me to sign.  Very simple and straightforward.  It's a once a year freebie only however and they did check I hadn't had another free test within the last 12 months.

It definitely helps to tell the optician that you're diabetic because they will then pay particular attention during the eye exam (not the part that gives you your new prescription but the general eye health stuff they do).  She was able to tell me I had no signs of retinopathy or of high BP related problems but I have developed a lenticular astigmatism which is definitely diabetes related (but no great concern).

One tip she mentioned.  Try to schedule your optician visit for 6 months after your hospital retinal exam - that way you're getting a 6 monthly check rather than an annual one (although of course the hospital can do more detailed stuff).


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 10, 2011)

When I went for my Diabetice eye appointment I was told that we are entitled to free eye tests and should get our eyes checked one a year


----------



## shirl (Jun 10, 2011)

Have had free eye tests since diagnosis, 

Shirl


----------



## margie (Jun 10, 2011)

If you use a VDU as part of your job - you are entitled to vouchers towards the costs of glasses for VDU work.  Have a look at this page

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Employment/HealthAndSafetyAtWork/DG_10026668


----------

